# Where can I get a manual for Elan 34?



## sweetdreamyamaha (Oct 26, 2009)

Is there a owners' site/board for Elan yachts? Does anybody have the manual for Elan 34 built in 1996 or similar Elan models?


----------



## Elan34owner (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi,
I just bought mine and asked ELAN company for some details/manuals. Still waiting for an answer :-(
Nice boat, though...


----------



## sweetdreamyamaha (Oct 26, 2009)

*got manual..*

I got a copy from Elan and a very kind dealer. I have a PDF version. You can find a copy here. It took a few emails and using google translate to put my request in Slovanian.

E34 owners manual.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

I took it out for a day sail. My last boat was a 30 feet 3.5 tons. 4 extra feet makes a big difference. Probably the largest size I can comfortably single hand for now.

Looking forward to sharing tips/knowledge on this boat. Maybe I should start an owners forum.


----------



## Elan34owner (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi,
thanks for posting manual! I just planned to contact elan and ask them by phone. It is nice to know there are some other elan34 there. As what I heard from the guy who actually worked there at the time they made them, 34 was a very short series of sailboats. Mine is serial no abt 130, made 1997. They were based on bestseling 31, 31S (31 with stern platform) and 33 (slightly modified 31S). Only one reason they stopped making them and moved to 344 and later 333: it was economically too expensive to build. Robust design, excellent equipment, teak... price they cannot afford on the market - so they modified program and went back to more economical designs.
As I live near Slovenia, there are lot of "sisterships" 31s and 33s in the area, dated early eighties. They were very popular sailboat then, and now still as secondhand vessels keep good prices and reputation. They are like reference ships here. Only problem I heard of is mast anchoring on early series of 31. It had been redesigned and is good on later vessels (including ours .
What i am most interested now is laying cables from fore (depth sounder) and mast (wind probe) to the instrument panel in cockpit - it seems there is no cable trace for retrofitting, so i think i'll have to make new one. Do you have any experience where the cable pipes are going through, and if they are in one peace or...?


----------



## ama_elan34 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,
I have an elan 34 from 1996 (AMA) laying in Greece, mostly used for summer vacation. I had her for past 10 years and it is a great little boat, I would be happy to get in touch with other owners to share experience, since we are not to many I think that yanmar 2gm20 is a bit too small in waves , any of you that have an upgraded version with 30HP.


----------



## Elan34owner (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, ama, now there are three of us 
I have Yanmar 3GM30 and I am very satisfied, although I expected speed to be a little better. About 6 knots on 2800 rpm. 
And last week I sailed togeher with my friend, he has Bavaria 34 with Volvo 30 hp, I may say my engine is much louder than his. It is not that Yanmar is pretty noisy, but his Volvo you cannot hear on idle even if you are staying in cockpit. I do not know if it is due to insulation or engine itself. But they say Yanmar is more robust and not so demanding regarding maintenance.
As I own this boat less than a year and it is my first sailingboat, I cannot compare to it to other, but I am very satisfied. Spent more than 35 sailing/motoring/swimming days this summer on Croatian cost (I live here), and I expect many more. Weather is fantastic.


----------



## ama_elan34 (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree about the yanmar, tough engine! Speed can not be higher due to the hull length however, power trough the waves must be much better!


----------



## ama_elan34 (Aug 8, 2011)

*thrugh hull fittings*

Is there any of you elan 34 owners who know what material are trough hull fittings on those elan 34 1995-1997 made off. I'm about to replace mine with stainless steel fittings but if they are in bronze it would be pity to do it...Any advice?


----------



## ekin (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi,
The link for Elan 34's manual does not work, can you please upload it again?


----------



## ama_elan34 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all,

Are there any of you elan 34 owners that could help me measure a certain distance on board. My boat is in Greece and I desperatly need a mesurment for solent stay. if any of you have access to your boat I would gladely explain in detail what I need. Thanks


----------



## Elan34owner (Apr 22, 2011)

e-mail me to ipupovac on gmail.com, i am on the boat almost every day. rgds.


----------



## JariP (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: got manual..*



sweetdreamyamaha said:


> I got a copy from Elan and a very kind dealer. I have a PDF version. You can find a copy here. It took a few emails and using google translate to put my request in Slovanian.
> 
> Link....
> 
> ...


Hello

We bought Elan 34 built year 1994 and now looking also owners manual. The link above didn't work anymore, anyone know where to get manual? I wrote to manufacturer but have not get any response...

Br Jari


----------



## sweetdreamyamaha (Oct 26, 2009)

try this link..https://filetea.me/t1s5f866

or you can private message me your email address and I can send it to you.


----------



## JariP (Jan 12, 2013)

sweetdreamyamaha said:


> try this link..
> 
> or you can private message me your email address and I can send it to you.


Hi

I have paper version of the manual at the boat but she is 1000 nmi away in Nederland and we live in Finland  . Now in wintertime it is good time to explore secrets of the boat 

Actually I just received from Elan manual in pdf format. Thanks to Elan R&D department/ Marusa

Br Jari


----------



## ekin (Nov 9, 2011)

I need a new propeller, the engine is a non-standard Yanmar 2YM15, weaker than the original Yanmar 2GM20. 
Does anyone know the size of the original propeller? Can't find it in the manual, and I need it to order the new one.


----------



## ama_elan34 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, I can not find a way for a automatic bilge hose besides manual on my elan34. So I need to put to hoses and no way I can find a place for it. Anyone of you guys that have aut. Bilge installed from factory that will send some pictures on how it can be done, Thanks a lot


----------



## Aad380 (May 8, 2016)

*Re: got manual..*

Please can you help me?
The link is not working😩


----------

